# Any way to restore this?



## debodun (Jun 12, 2020)

It was hanging in the sun porch. It is a white glass plate cold painted with a cute dog motif. Unfortunately the paint is badly flaking.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 12, 2020)

Sorry that is a total loss.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

I don't know of any way to do it, either, Deb.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 12, 2020)

A professional Artist could probably restore this....for a substantial sum of money....and then, it probably still wouldn't be worth $1 at a garage sale.


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2020)

T


Don M. said:


> A professional Artist could probably restore this....for a substantial sum of money....and then, it probably still wouldn't be worth $1 at a garage sale.



That is a BIG problem with garage sales. People want things in mint condition. A lot of money and effort goes into restoration and even then, they won't pay anything.

I spent $125 just to get the seat in this chair reupholstered, I can't even get that back for it.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 12, 2020)

Antique items and furniture are of almost No Value to most people today....especially the younger people.  Today, it's all about Facebook.


----------



## win231 (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm sure somebody could restore it but it might be expensive.  If it has collector value as an antique, it would be worth less if you restored it.  If it has sentimental value, it might be worth restoring.


----------



## Duster (Jun 12, 2020)

It looks like an arts and crafts project made of decals and paint on a glass plate. Since the decals are cracked, it will never be the same as when it was made.  You could soak the plate in a tub of water and see if the decals and paint would come off.   Then you might have a plain milk glass plate.


----------



## LindaB (Jun 13, 2020)

There is absolutely no money in used or even "antique" furniture. Buy what you like and keep it or give it away when you no longer require or want it. Mho


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 13, 2020)

Leave it the way it is.  It looks just fine.  It's only to look at.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 14, 2020)

The plate and chair are beautiful, Deb.

I love the fabric you selected for the chair!

As for the plate, there's something about seeing it in it's natural and untouched state that draws me in. If only it could speak, the stories it would have. I love it just the way it is.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 14, 2020)

I doubt it can be restored. Such a shame, Those dogs are vintage paintings. 
I have some very old kitchen towels my grandma embroidered with the same pattern, they must have been popular way back when.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 14, 2020)

I don't know if a professional could restore it or not, but you could use clear shellac so no more paint chips off.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 14, 2020)

Duster said:


> It looks like an arts and crafts project made of decals and paint on a glass plate. Since the decals are cracked, it will never be the same as when it was made.  You could soak the plate in a tub of water and see if the decals and paint would come off.   Then you might have a plain milk glass plate.


I agree - it's a decal.  You could try a decoupage liquid applied with a large toothpick and then try gently to poke the pealed pieces in place.  But, due to shrinkage, I'm betting that you would never get the edges to match.  /-;


----------



## debodun (Jun 14, 2020)

It's so flaky now even a light breeze does damage. Probably didn't look like that when mom got it. Age damamge from hanging in the sunporch.


----------

